# Are we being overly warned about the incoming heatwave?



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Is it just me? Or are we being treated like children over the approaching two day heatwave? Do we have to be told what to do in hot weather?
Granted, its gonna be damn hot, but up here in Lancashire we will have two hot days then have heavy rain forecast for Wednesday. So a usual Lancashire summer!
I've seen news report after news report on the heatwave and its dangers, news reports telling us to stay inside, not to let kids outside. Schools are closing, the railways will buckle, etc etc. 
Are we being treated like imbeciles by the snowflakes? I mean, I can't recall being warned about extreme heat when booking a summer holiday in a hot country, when we went to Egypt a few years ago it was 52 degrees in the shade at mid morning, I've been up in the Swiss Alps in summer when the temperature at 9,000 ft reached 38 degrees. But we weren't warned, the world didn't end. The railways carried on as normal. 
Millions of spectators have stood by the roadside for hours in France this week to watch Le Tour, the riders have carried on, the only difference I"ve seen is an increase in the riders pouring water over themselves.
Are we soft?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Yes and no. It’s a distraction from various other issues. Covid is rampant, ambulance service is at breaking point, NHS is struggling generally, inflation is rampant, cost living is worse. The heat wave is common sense and most will pay attention.


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

Think this says it all 🤷


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

Also the four seasons are now called climate change.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

everything in the news seems to want to spread fear and panic , if you havent got enough sense to stay out of the sun and have a cool drink then you also wont be taking note what the news tells you

its also what tens of thousands of brits pay to travel to overseas


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I love all this fantastic weather we are getting, I think they call it summer lol. Just wait until the nights draw in and then the cold rainy windy, damp and snowy months arrive. This will be a distant memory.


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

All these other countries that have prolonged 40c plus summers, but when cuck island has 2 days of it everything needs to shut down and its a national emergency.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

To see temperatures of 40° in the UK is extreme. It's going to cause disruption and people not used to extreme heat will get caught out if they try to do their normal things.

When going on holiday to places with extreme heat they are more prepared for that. The UK isn't.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

My guess is that it's a "damage limitation" exercise. 

As we all know, absolutely anything and everything is, definitely, someone's fault and, therefore, they can be blamed and with a bit of jiggery pokery, sued for lots of ££££'s for some sort of negligence on their behalf.

All very pathetic but that seems to be how it is in the current world (I was going to put "...current climate" bit that'll get some folks all in a tizzy).

Take care 

Andy.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Tell them not to come and people cannot help themselves but to find out what all the fuss is about!

Camber sands is full and traffic has been gridlocked since about 14:00.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Kerr said:


> To see temperatures of 40° in the UK is extreme. It's going to cause disruption and people not used to extreme heat will get caught out if they try to do their normal things.
> 
> When going on holiday to places with extreme heat they are more prepared for that. The UK isn't.



Yeah this is my thoughts on it to be fair.
Work have decided that during the high heat, those that want to can start at 6 and finish at 2.30 instead of start at 8.30 and finish at 5.
Suits me just fine.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

muzzer said:


> Yeah this is my thoughts on it to be fair.
> Work have decided that during the high heat, those that want to can start at 6 and finish at 2.30 instead of start at 8.30 and finish at 5.
> Suits me just fine.


When you're on holiday in these temperatures you have to plan to keep cool. It is taking it easy and relaxing. In and out of the shade and pool. Lots of drinks to keep cool and hydrated. All the shops have air conditioning and it's a relief to get in a shop or in the car to cool off. 

I can't imagine having to work fully exposed to 40° temperatures for a day. It would be unbearable.


----------



## aslettd (Nov 29, 2016)

Our infrastructure isn't prepared for this heat. Our buildings haven't been built for it, air conditioning is a rarity, our roads aren't built for it. Roads I had to travel on for work yesterday were already beginning to melt, today will be interesting! I work as a chef, my bosses are refusing to close today, its being discussed if they will close tomorrow (Tuesday). If the so called scare mongering keeps customers away from my restaurant, I'm happy! The average waiting time for an ambulance currently is 54 minutes if I'm correct, so if anyone gets in difficulties in this weather, I worry for them.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Yes, and they call it a "Narrative" which co-incides with Prince Harry's speech at the UN (He took 2 Private Jets to get there using more Carbon in 1 day than a typical person in one year).

Harry will of course bring up Racism too as its Mandela's birthday.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

aslettd said:


> Our infrastructure isn't prepared for this heat. Our buildings haven't been built for it, air conditioning is a rarity, our roads aren't built for it. Roads I had to travel on for work yesterday were already beginning to melt......


I think this is very interesting and accurate.

Is this part of a much bigger picture of compressing the standards/specification to as small as possible to reduce costs?

Presumably it's cheaper to build something if the "range" of temperatures it can cope with is small. Similarly, the road surface. Ditto the life expectancy of components across the board with quite obviously built in obsolescence and/or short lifespan/failure from Day 1.

Wait until there's 10mm of snow and see what happens yet decades ago, when the technology was far, far less sophisticated our parents/grandparents managed with feet of the stuff and life carried on. Maybe we're too clever for our own good or maybe the bean counters and lawyers have taken over.

Andy.


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

AndyN01 said:


> I think this is very interesting and accurate.
> 
> 
> Wait until there's 10mm of snow and see what happens yet decades ago, when the technology was far, far less sophisticated our parents/grandparents managed with feet of the stuff and life carried on. Maybe we're too clever for our own good or maybe the bean counters and lawyers have taken over.
> ...


When I worked in London, I had a visitor from Kansas for a few weeks. The day she arrived I said we would be the only ones in the office the next day as a sprinkling of snow due overnight. She said Dom You are always joking and winding me up. Next day, we were alone and I said occasionally I am serious. She said she’d been driving to work all month in 2-3 feet of snow. Any excuse for a skive rather than a slow and stead drive !


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

In response to the OP, No, I don't thinks so. Is it sensible to warn people of the UK of extreme conditions? Absolutely.
The Populous is made up of exceptionally well educated and able, all the way down to those poor people that struggle with life in so many facets.
It's the right and sensible approach when they know full well so many less able vulnerable people can and will get into trouble on this rare situation.
Apart from awareness, there is another factor and one real life experience as example.
Having been a long time worker in desert conditions, it becomes clear there are some that are not affected by the heat, then those that struggle badly.
54C middle of the day and the only issue for me was touching metal, as with anyone. Drinking water was not an issue and my intake was little, but for many others it was non stop. 25C with humidity was t10x worse.
I would even walk around during the day on a break for 30mins stripped off and walking around sunbathing. Others just couldn't understand it.
Despite where we come from, skin colour ethnicity etc. country etc.i t comes down to your individuality make up as a person. 
The government wont know who, or who not will be affected of course, so putting out a warning is all it is, a generic warning to be aware. That has to be a minimum. Keeping hydrated is always the main factor pushed. Those that don't and pass out without notice do enter a life saving process for a few hours.
Yes, all common sense? No, not to everyone.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Yes, way too much. 

I would class this as a normal summer. Heck it was 46 degrees in central parts of tunisia when I went a few weeks ago and I was still able to enjoy it. Just dont be stupid and stay in the blazing sun without suncream or water for 5 hours and you'll be OK.

I do feel that everything in the UK is going towards scaremongering including heatwaves, covid etc etc.


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

Yes, it is unusual, caused by a rare meteorological event.
As in the past, before the current age of hysteria and doom porn every 30 seconds, all we need are sensible comments that its going to be a scorcher.

The reason they are making such a big thing out of it as it furthers the agenda towards Net Zero, they will be able to refer back to this and say "WE HAD A NATIONAL EMERGENCY WITH COBRA MEETINGS AND EVERYTHING". Give up all your carbons.


----------



## EricSab (May 9, 2020)

A lot of the generation now rely on technology. I'm surprise some can even get out of bed without having an app to help them.

Shame there isn't an app for common sense. People walking across the road, head in the phone with earphones on a pedestrian red light. God forbid if networks went down across the country. No wonder they have to scare everyone in to thinking the country is burning down.

Early 2000s I worked in an office at the bottom of a hill, flooded a couple foot high. Didn't risk driving so walked, absolutely soaked. I was 1/20 ppl who made it in, out of hundreds. I can manage a bit of sun with a bit of common sense, but I guess a lot of people can't.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

In 2019 France recorded around 1400 deaths when they had heatwaves on two occasions. It is not bad to inform people there is a risk to life because it is real.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Since I started this post, I've had an email from Lancashire fire and rescue with warnings about how to cope. They include 'Drink plenty of water, wear sunscreen, keep curtains closed, stay out of the sun at the hottest part of the day and if it is cooler outside than inside, open windows'. I kid you not. Surely we aren't as stupid as the authorities assume we are?
I think to myself that we are more sensible than they would have us think, then see the likes of the only way is Essex chumps in the press, who seem to possess one brain cell which is shared out, and then I think, we are doomed.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

The road I live on, the tarmac melts and comes apart at anything like 27C+, so hate to think what it'll be like +10 degrees....it does get very slippery too!


----------



## EricSab (May 9, 2020)

Not all of us are stupid, but a lot of people are. 

Just a 10 min drive to work makes me wonder how, and why people are still alive. 

When the weather is torrential rain, or one kid at school has a cough, the whole town is in lockdown. 

When I was at school we were all told to get each other ill, take a footy and go play in 10 ft of mud doing Klinsmanns. Now kids are sat inside on a tablet burning another hole in their eye. 

Damn I always said to myself ill never be that 'in my days' guys. Shame.


----------



## EricSab (May 9, 2020)

Cracking thread by the way.


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

EricSab said:


> Not all of us are stupid, but a lot of people are.
> 
> Just a 10 min drive to work makes me wonder how, and why people are still alive.
> 
> ...


Another problem is some of these are actually highly intelligent people, experts in their respective fields. Unfortunately they would struggle to wipe their own arses without instruction as they have zero common sense.


----------



## EricSab (May 9, 2020)

blademansw said:


> Another problem is some of these are actually highly intelligent people, experts in their respective fields. Unfortunately they would struggle to wipe their own arses without instruction as they have zero common sense.


We are all guilty of it in some way, of relying on technology because it makes aspects of life easier, which is a good thing. 

On the flip side, when unexpected situations happen the lack of brain activity in a daily life probably makes it difficult for people to solve basic problems that aren't part of a daily routine.


----------



## woodycivic (Jun 4, 2015)

100% what ericsaab said.


Maybe its because i've now turned 40 but I wander how a lot of people manage to go to the toilet themselves! It just seems to me that people are turning into robots more and more and need to be told what to do otherwise they just wander aimlessly. The lack of common sense in some people scares me at times. 

I'm sounding like my old man but having grown up in the 80s when things really were tough it frustrates me how people moan so much and feel that everything should be given to them on a plate. No one dare say anything or pull anyone up on something they should have done or should be doing for fear of been called a bully. Snowflake generations, it scares me what they will be like when they are in top positions in 10-15 years.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

It's a bit warm, but I'd rather be warm at home than roasting hot and being deafened at work.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

I get some of the sharing of news especially around infrastructure - our rail tracks aren't designed for this prolonged temperature (other warmer climate countries will be), likewise with the roads - they won't be produced with the required additives or whatever to counteract the constant high temperatures. 

But the constant whining about staying indoors, drinking water etc is getting tedious.

News this morning told me to stay at home - what and miss the chance to drive in an air conditioned car and work in an air conditioned office? Nah you're ok!


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Daft, dafter and daftest!


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

I think this is quite a good take on it..








GB News on TikTok


Nana Akua reacts to ‘climate alarmism’ as the Met Office declares the UK’s first ever ‘Red Extreme’ heat warning. #weather #metoffice #netzero #gbnews




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## EricSab (May 9, 2020)

Ah so many awesome points here. I imagine this is the 30+ years old section?! 

The whole country isn't designed for what it is today. Victorian sewers, pavements being dug up every 2 minutes for a faster broadband cable, and most importantly the enormous bubbling cyst of people that we just simply cannot cope with. 

I can't remember the exact figures, but a particular section of motorway of Birmingham was initially designed for a tiny fraction of the cars on the road today, similar to the rest of the M roads.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Here's an interesting watch:









GB News on TikTok


Nana Akua reacts to ‘climate alarmism’ as the Met Office declares the UK’s first ever ‘Red Extreme’ heat warning. #weather #metoffice #netzero #gbnews




www.tiktok.com


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

Coops said:


> Here's an interesting watch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I posted that half an hour ago LOL


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

blademansw said:


> I posted that half an hour ago LOL


See what the heat does to you! 🤣 wrong bloody forum entirely 🤣


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Regarding how many on here are in agreement that people are stupid, and being treated as stupid, I’ve just watched the news. I do try to avoid watching the news as it depresses me so much in these woke times. The newsreader was talking about the weather for ages, and went to a school in Yorkshire where it was revealed that around 150 children had been kept off school due to the dangers of the heat. 
Then they cut to an outdoor swimming pool in Ilkley where it had been packed all day, followed by pictures of packed beaches, both with children everywhere. 
So let me give my head a wobble. It’s too dangerous to go to school but perfectly safe to bunk off and spend all day outside?
Regarding the initial reason for me starting this thread. I take it all back. By and large we are stupid.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

blademansw said:


> I think this is quite a good take on it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nana always says it as it is. She is brilliant.


----------



## EricSab (May 9, 2020)

ridders66 said:


> Regarding how many on here are in agreement that people are stupid, and being treated as stupid, I’ve just watched the news. I do try to avoid watching the news as it depresses me so much in these woke times. The newsreader was talking about the weather for ages, and went to a school in Yorkshire where it was revealed that around 150 children had been kept off school due to the dangers of the heat.
> Then they cut to an outdoor swimming pool in Ilkley where it had been packed all day, followed by pictures of packed beaches, both with children everywhere.
> So let me give my head a wobble. It’s too dangerous to go to school but perfectly safe to bunk off and spend all day outside?
> Regarding the initial reason for me starting this thread. I take it all back. By and large we are stupid.


Nothing reason surprises me anymore. 

My personal favourite at the moment is standing in the shopping que listening to how much booze and cigarettes their £650 cost of living payment is being spent on.

Like you I try to ignore the news as I just get too wound up. Just carry on grinding to give the kids the best life we can.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

EricSab said:


> Nothing reason surprises me anymore.
> 
> My personal favourite at the moment is standing in the shopping que listening to how much booze and cigarettes their £650 cost of living payment is being spent on.
> 
> Like you I try to ignore the news as I just get too wound up. Just carry on grinding to give the kids the best life we can.


I’m rapidly losing patience with modern society. Call the police to report a crime and they can’t be bothered to turn up yet call a trans person online and they’re all over it. The wokes and do gooders are destroying this wonderful country. I’d chuck every politician out and start again, they’re all the same. We’re being instructed how to do everything, we are supposed to be in a democratic country with freedom of speech yet we’ve never had our voices so stifled.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Reading this thread I'm convinced heatstroke is on show.


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

I managed to wash the three pronged suppository tonight.. started at about 6.15pm and it was no worse than any other summer day to be honest. Had to be quick with the wheel cleaner (Red 7) but that was it.
I had to get it done, it was minging due to all the work on the house and most of my stuff being packed away and we have a wedding on Friday. Tomorrow will be the interior.


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

ridders66 said:


> I’m rapidly losing patience with modern society. Call the police to report a crime and they can’t be bothered to turn up yet call a trans person online and they’re all over it. The wokes and do gooders are destroying this wonderful country. I’d chuck every politician out and start again, they’re all the same. We’re being instructed how to do everything, we are supposed to be in a democratic country with freedom of speech yet we’ve never had our voices so stifled.


Please don't get me started...


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Just over 20yrs I was a chef. July and August without fail we'd be working in temps of 40C. We just cracked on with it, we drank lots of water, offered to sort out the walk in fridges and freezers as often as possible but there was never any skiving or talk of shutting etc,you just got on with it knowing Winter was just around the corner. 😂
About 5 miles from us has just had the hottest temp recorded in Wales at 37.1C. I do think it's funny how we hear about these temp records becoming more frequent due to global warming. The Welsh record broken today is from 1990. 😂😂😂


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Of course the people that own the media have their paid minions whipping the population up in fear again, its their job.

You would be amazed how news stations from all over the world sometimes have the *exact* same talking points.

In case you haven't noticed the green warriors and the globalists are slowly destroying our livelihoods all in the name of saving mother earth. All based on the man made climate change hoax and overpopulation. They(globalists) are doing well with their publicly stated goals of depopulation, in the 2nd year in a row now europe's population *declined*.


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

noorth said:


> Of course the people that own the media have their paid minions whipping the population up in fear again, its their job.


HL Mencken said it rather well:
"The whole aim of practical politics is to keep the populace alarmed (and hence clamorous to be led to safety) by menacing it with an endless series of hobgoblins, all of them imaginary. "



noorth said:


> You would be amazed how news stations from all over the world sometimes have the *exact* same talking points.


This is probably because most of them are owned by a couple of American mega media conglomerates.
Even our local paper here in SW England is owned by a massive US based media company. And that media company has amongst its key institutional shareholders.. you guessed it... BlackRock.



noorth said:


> In case you haven't noticed the green warriors and the globalists are slowly destroying our livelihoods all in the name of saving mother earth. All based on the man made climate change hoax and overpopulation. They(globalists) are doing well with their publicly stated goals of depopulation, in the 2nd year in a row now europe's population *declined*.


When the (western) global elites talk about "decarbonising".. the carbon they are talking about getting rid of.. is us. Global depopulation is the agenda, this is quite clear from their words and actions. Think Agenda 2030, the sustainable slavery model where you will own nothing and you will be happy. Makes me wonder if the Georgia Guidestones were blown up by someone sending a message to the elites, or whether this the elites trying to hide evidence 

Of course, I am just a conspiracy theorist.


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

This looks like a distraction from what's happening in the Netherlands with the farmers and the protests in Switzerland. Imagine telling farmers they can't farm due to climate change while you fly everywhere on private jets.

I notice how the globalists also like small hats, I refer to them as the small hats.

The Georgia Guidestones were destroyed because too many people are waking up and are only a couple of rabbit holes away from who controls what.


----------



## EricSab (May 9, 2020)

To be perfectly honest, the older I get the more I think that this is no different to playing a game of sims, being controlled some fat head, super intellectual genius, watching little ants panic over superficial pandemics and catastrophes. 

Prove me wrong!


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

EricSab said:


> To be perfectly honest, the older I get the more I think that this is no different to playing a game of sims, being controlled some fat head, super intellectual genius, watching little ants panic over superficial pandemics and catastrophes.
> 
> Prove me wrong!


That is exactly what the centrist technocratic elite think they are doing.... Trying to centrally manage something that is fundamentally chaotic and they don't care how much untold misery they inflict whilst they accrue more power and wealth.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

A "Your memory" popped up in my FB feed from 6 years ago today, a picture of some candles melting in my back garden in the 34 degree heat. I don't recall much fuss about us all dying in a ball of fire and the whole country closing down back then to be honest.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

blademansw said:


> Another problem is some of these are actually highly intelligent people, experts in their respective fields. Unfortunately they would struggle to wipe their own arses without instruction as they have zero common sense.


One of my mates has a PHD in Robotics and is a world leading professor in autonomy, having worked for NASA in the past using calculus to determine the position and projection of space debris.

When we were teens on a camp, one of the camp leaders had spent nearly an hour getting the damp wood going so we could have some supper. The camp leader came back most pleased when he eventually got the fire going. My mate (above) was given a saucepan of water so we could have boiled spuds and asked to "put that on the fire please". He came back with an empty saucepan and a pleased look on his face, having done exactly as he was told...


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

Shiny said:


> One of my mates has a PHD in Robotics and is a world leading professor in autonomy, having worked for NASA in the past using calculus to determine the position and projection of space debris.
> 
> When we were teens on a camp, one of the camp leaders had spent nearly an hour getting the damp wood going so we could have some supper. The camp leader came back most pleased when he eventually got the fire going. My mate (above) was given a saucepan of water so we could have boiled spuds and asked to "put that on the fire please". He came back with an empty saucepan and a pleased look on his face, having done exactly as he was told...


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Like it Shiny. ^^^^^^^^ but it does show many people do need to be warned, hence the thread starter question.
As long as it reaches some, fine by me. If it get's to nanny state terms, then that's a whole new topic!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

Shiny said:


> A "Your memory" popped up in my FB feed from 6 years ago today, a picture of some candles melting in my back garden in the 34 degree heat. I don't recall much fuss about us all dying in a ball of fire and the whole country closing down back then to be honest.


used to be "yay its a scorcher , have a lolly " now its the end of the world

suspect theres some truth that its covering up something else that should be on the news

never mind can cancel all the schools/trains/airports and cause panic next time theres a frost too


----------



## EricSab (May 9, 2020)

steveo3002 said:


> used to be "yay its a scorcher , have a lolly " now its the end of the world
> 
> suspect theres some truth that its covering up something else that should be on the news
> 
> never mind can cancel all the schools/trains/airports and cause panic next time theres a frost too


Can see it now in a few months 'new low temperatures sweeping in from Mars mean temperatures will plummet to - 15 degrees causing train and public sector employees to strike over cold working conditions, which in turns causes fuel prices to sky rocket to £15 a litre and minimum wage to be massively increased to £9.51 to combat the cost of living'

Watched on by a family in Siberia sunbathing outside in - 20 degrees snow at the back of their wooden shed. 

A yearly merry go round of complete BS.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

EricSab said:


> Can see it now in a few months 'new low temperatures sweeping in from Mars mean temperatures will plummet to - 15 degrees causing train and public sector employees to strike over cold working conditions, which in turns causes fuel prices to sky rocket to £15 a litre and minimum wage to be massively increased to £9.51 to combat the cost of living'
> 
> Watched on by a family in Siberia sunbathing outside in - 20 degrees snow at the back of their wooden shed.
> 
> A yearly merry go round of complete BS.


and how much taxes we need to pay to make it all go away


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

JU5T1N said:


> This looks like a distraction from what's happening in the Netherlands with the farmers and the protests in Switzerland. Imagine telling farmers they can't farm due to climate change while you fly everywhere on private jets.


Do you mean, like Harry and Meghan? Flying on two private jets to lecture about climate change? 😆😆😆


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

I was on about there members of government, banning farming due to climate change while taking private jets all over the world, its obviously not about the climate.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

JU5T1N said:


> I was on about there members of government, banning farming due to climate change while taking private jets all over the world, its obviously not about the climate.


Yeah I know, as I said, just like Harry and Meghan, the Duke and Duchess of woke. 😂


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

I think Hewitt had a pilots license 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

To put the farmers out of business there expanding the hoax and apparently now nitrogen is also a problem, how long before nitrogen gets blamed for our 2 days of summer.
Alot of eu countries are now doing this Netherlands, Germany, Italy , Switzerland. I wonder what the alternative to meat will be?. Bugs would be a good guess from what the small hat demons behind it all have being saying.


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

JU5T1N said:


> To put the farmers out of business there expanding the hoax and apparently now nitrogen is also a problem, how long before nitrogen gets blamed for our 2 days of summer.
> Alot of eu countries are now doing this Netherlands, Germany, Italy , Switzerland. I wonder what the alternative to meat will be?. Bugs would be a good guess from what the small hat demons behind it all have being saying.


You will eat the boogs, own nothing, and be happy.
AKA Sustainable Slavery.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Some bad pictures from England today. The entire rows of houses burned out show how extreme this weather is to the UK.


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

No doubt them fires were started deliberately and the dry ground helped them spread like that.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

lets face it we are just not prepared for anything , next time it rains a bit hard there will floods and homes destroyed , cars crashing next time theres a sharp frost , authoritys prefer to hop things blow over than deal with it , all theye good for is sending out bills


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Some bad pictures from England today. The entire rows of houses burned out show how extreme this weather is to the UK.


Fires don't just start by themselves. There has to be an exterior input even on a hot day. 

This is either deliberate arson, or carelessly discarded cigarettes. 

There are many people who are too thick to understand what happens when you flick the end of your blunt into dry grass, so carelessness is a possibility.

If we had massive thunderstorms with lots of ground strikes that could also trigger off a fire, but this doesn't seem to be the case. Funny how if you look at a map of where the fires occur, its almost like a ring around London. Purely by accident of course.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

blademansw said:


> This is either deliberate arson, or carelessly discarded cigarettes.


I'm trying to work out if you're serious on this thread?


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

Kerr said:


> I'm trying to work out if you're serious on this thread?


Deadly serious. Look up the autoignition temperature for dry grass, its not 41 degrees Celsius. For grass to ignite an external thermal input is required, this can be as simple as a broken bottle focusing the suns rays, but it seems likely that it was either deliberate arson or carelessly discarded cigarettes. Hot exhaust can also cause ignition, which is why chainsaws are frequently fitted with spark arrestors.

If you seriously think that stuff just catches fire like this all by itself, then I have a bridge to sell you. Its caused by either stupidity or malice.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

blademansw said:


> this can be as simple as a broken bottle focusing the suns rays





blademansw said:


> If you seriously think that stuff just catches fire like this all by itself, then I have a bridge to sell you. Its caused by either stupidity or malice


The discussions on DW have been awful for a while. 

This thread is another embarrassment.


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

Kerr said:


> The discussions on DW have been awful for a while.
> 
> This thread is another embarrassment.





https://uk.news.yahoo.com/weather/california-wildfires-man-charged-arson-192923269.html



Just one example for you. There are many more where people have been charged with arson for various wildfires in the USA and Europe.


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

blademansw said:


> Fires don't just start by themselves. There has to be an exterior input even on a hot day.
> 
> This is either deliberate arson, or carelessly discarded cigarettes.
> 
> ...


Strange how it's the most diverse area where all these fires are started i'm sure thats just a coincidence as well.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## woodycivic (Jun 4, 2015)

Reading reports and eye witness accounts, the fire in Wennington seems to have started as a result of a compost heap been set alight. 

Again, the lack of common sense is alarming.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Kerr said:


> Some bad pictures from England today. The entire rows of houses burned out show how extreme this weather is to the UK.


No doubt started by some halfwit with a disposable bbq or discarded cigarette. Unless someone left a magnifying glass on a windowsill.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Kerr said:


> The discussions on DW have been awful for a while.
> 
> This thread is another embarrassment.


I can’t understand why you think this thread is an embarrassment. Is it because someone disagrees with you?
I may be biased as I started this thread, but I think it’s been interesting.


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

ridders66 said:


> Is it because someone disagrees with you?


Probably because we clearly don't support the current thing....


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

ridders66 said:


> I can’t understand why you think this thread is an embarrassment. Is it because someone disagrees with you?
> I may be biased as I started this thread, but I think it’s been interesting.


It's nothing to do with people disagreeing with me.

It's the instant confrontation, the insults/condescending remarks the wild conspiracy theories. Simple things provoke such hysteria. People shouting and contradicting themselves at the same time.

Some of us have had a chat off forum and can't actually work out if people are serious or just trying to troll. Members just choose to stay clear.

DW off topic chats used to be good.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2021)

I'm hoping Spontaneous Combustion comes up next....)


----------



## shycho (Sep 7, 2010)

Kerr said:


> Some bad pictures from England today. The entire rows of houses burned out show how extreme this weather is to the UK.


I can't work out if you're being serious, or just being a WUM spouting wild conspiracy theories.

Are you suggesting that the house's caught fire simply due to the temperature that day?

Short of it being torrential rain, surely any dry day is sufficient for a fire to spread from one house to the next.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

shycho said:


> I can't work out if you're being serious, or just being a WUM spouting wild conspiracy theories.


I haven't spouted any conspiracy theories.



shycho said:


> Are you suggesting that the house's caught fire simply due to the temperature that day?


No.



This thread is going nowhere and getting even more snippy. I will leave you guys to it.


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

That's a shame I was looking forward to hearing about the spontaneous combusting houses theory.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Kerr said:


> The discussions on DW have been awful for a while.
> 
> This thread is another embarrassment.


I agree there are some bizarre replies to discussions on here but I've read and re-read the replies from blademansw in this thread and all I see are clear explanations on how fires start in hot weather. 🤔


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Did anyone hear the discussion on gb news radio this afternoon about 16:30 with the extinction rebellion leader spouting on about how extreme action must be taken against the government who don't follow the organisations demands.
He sounded like a complete terrorist and I really wouldn't be surprised if many fires where started by these fruit cakes to push their agenda who also seem to have the backing of some of the media.


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

There just anarchists larping as climate activists, its not just the media it's the police as well giving them a free pass to basically commit terrorism, making demands and then shutting down parts of a countries infrastructure when there not met is terrorism. 
Also it was found out some of them were paid to take part in the protests. There funded by billionaires.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

RS3 said:


> Did anyone hear the discussion on gb news radio this afternoon about 16:30 with the extinction rebellion leader spouting on about how extreme action must be taken against the government who don't follow the organisations demands.
> He sounded like a complete terrorist and I really wouldn't be surprised if many fires where started by these fruit cakes to push their agenda who also seem to have the backing of some of the media.


My thoughts exactly. I see he is happy to use a laptop and will have many items made from the petroleum industry in his house. Which I’m sure will be centrally heated. People like him do his cause no good. He was an idiot, a bully.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

JU5T1N said:


> There just anarchists larping as climate activists, its not just the media it's the police as well giving them a free pass to basically commit terrorism, making demands and then shutting down parts of a countries infrastructure when there not met is terrorism.
> Also it was found out some of them were paid to take part in the protests. There funded by billionaires.


Has anyone seen the protests on the Tour de France by the climate activists. The French police don’t mess about. No negotiation or tea making by them, they just grab them and drag them off the road. Brad Wiggins described it as ‘Great Scenes’ when the DS’s were ‘putting the boot in’. 
The activists do it in the UK because they know our police are a soft touch.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

ridders66 said:


> Has anyone seen the protests on the Tour de France by the climate activists. The French police don’t mess about. No negotiation or tea making by them, they just grab them and drag them off the road. Brad Wiggins described it as ‘Great Scenes’ when the DS’s were ‘putting the boot in’.
> The activists do it in the UK because they know our police are a soft touch.


Police aren't a soft touch, I'm sure they'd quite happily drag protestors off the roads etc but you just know they'd have no backing from their bosses, cps, law makers etc.


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

The people themselves would happily drag them off the roads, but the police show up to protect them and make sure they remain there.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I thought I'd logged in to Facebook by mistake reading some of these posts


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

macca666 said:


> I thought I'd logged in to Facebook by mistake reading some of these posts


There's so much Gammon it's a wonder everyone hasn't got gout.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Lizards… it’s all about the lizards.

Them, and Blackrock of course 



Anyway all this warm weather was shocking for our street, I had my top off for a while! :lol:

As you were…

:thumb:


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

If you want to know controls things, ask which group can't you criticize, which groups power you can't speak about without ending up in trouble especially with speech laws.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

And because this has descended into the usual tripe


----------

